# Silva vs. Sonnen II moved to UFC 148 - Press conference + staredown video inside!



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

> *UFC 148 main card now looks like this:*
> 
> - Silva vs. Sonnen II
> - Cruz vs. Faber III
> ...


That's the card of the year right there!






How Anderson is taking this without going ballistic I'll never know... Respect - Also, Sonnen is a pig


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

This is when Chael's act hits an all time low.

He is just recycling the same lines he has said for 2 years and the Brazilian media is just pretty silent. Chael's act and probably his book has to target the most simply minded people.

Chael thinks he is getting under Anderson's skin...but he really isn't. It is painfully obvious.


----------



## tommydaone (Feb 19, 2010)

Wowwwwwww that staredown actually got me so hyped!

Looked like Chael was kissing his neck or something haha, Anderson looked mad


----------



## kickstar (Nov 12, 2009)

Staredown was awesome... Can't wait for this fight...:thumbsup:

Tnx Budhi for posting...


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

kickstar said:


> Staredown was awesome... Can't wait for this fight...:thumbsup:
> 
> Tnx Budhi for posting...


You're welcome! 

Here's a pic of the staredown:


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

*Silva vs. Chael Sonnen II Rescheduled for UFC 148*



> Apr 24, 2012 - As anticipated, the UFC has scrapped plans to hold Anderson Silva's championship rematch against Chael Sonnen in a soccer stadium in Rio de Janeiro, Brazil.
> 
> The blockbuster grudge match, which was originally booked for UFC 147 on June 23, has now been rescheduled to headline UFC 148 on July 7, 2012 at the MGM Grand Garden Arena in Las Vegas, NV. UFC President Dana White announced the switch at a press conference in Rio on Tuesday morning.
> 
> ...


Source


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

ahh snap to slow


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Bknmax said:


> ahh snap to slow


I got ya buddy 

*Threads merged*

Now - how awesome does UFC 148 look?
- Silva vs. Sonnen II
- Cruz vs. Faber III
- Tito vs. Forrest III
- Franklin vs. Le
- Bisping vs. Boetsch

That is a damn solid main card! :O Three rematches - unheard of!


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Anderson's just salty he lost his lone advantage.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Budhisten said:


> I got ya buddy
> 
> *Threads merged*


:thumbsup: thx , can't wait for the fight interesting stare down


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Chael makes me go through various degrees of emotions. One minute I despise em, the next I think he's bat crazy, the next he makes me chuckle, next moment I'm laughing hysterically. He truly is a master bastard marketing savante of sorts. 

Didn't have time to watch it so I scrolled to the staredown. Chael looks FAT. A big fat white blob.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

No_Mercy said:


> Chael makes me go through various degrees of emotions. One minute I despise em, the next I think he's bat crazy, the next he makes me chuckle, next moment I'm laughing hysterically. He truly is a master bastard marketing savante of sorts.
> 
> Didn't have time to watch it so I scrolled to the staredown. Chael looks FAT. A big fat white blob.


I noticed that as well - and less than a week ago there was a news report out saying that Silva had gotten fat... Guess not 

But damn - I'm so hyped for UFC 148, best card of the year by a long shot! (At least so far)


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

As much as I'll be rooting for Sonnen, a part of me does feel badly for Anderson. It's got to be a kick in the knickers to go from fighting in front of your countrymen, in one of the biggest venues in MMA history, against your arch nemesis whom has talked nothing but smack about your country, to having it all taken away. 

Again, I'll be rooting for Sonnen, but Anderson has certainly earned all of the above. And to have it taken away without compromise has to be a tough pill to swallow (though I'm certain there was financial incentive offered).


----------



## otronegro (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm sad because I would be able to go and watch this event live if it was in BR. I had some money saved already 

On a side note, I'll be thrilld when AS murder your boy Mr TRT under the USA chants. Hmmmm can almost tasty it.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Too bad this fight deserved to be the spectacle they were trying to make it.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> As much as I'll be rooting for Sonnen, a part of me does feel badly for Anderson. It's got to be a kick in the knickers to go from fighting in front of your countrymen, in one of the biggest venues in MMA history, against your arch nemesis whom has talked nothing but smack about your country, to having it all taken away.
> 
> Again, I'll be rooting for Sonnen, but Anderson has certainly earned all of the above. And to have it taken away without compromise has to be a tough pill to swallow (though I'm certain there was financial incentive offered).


Well who can blame him?  I understand very well too... He didn't seem all that pleased during the presser, not with the fight being moved or with Chael


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Chael wins again!


----------



## 3DLee (Aug 30, 2006)

chael's the man. dana loves it, just look at his face.


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

Oooo baby I'm excited for this fight. That staredown was both weird and awesome. Chael did look a little pudgy in the face but maybe that's just how he looks before cutting weight.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Is this at least going to be in Nevada or California?


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

AmdM said:


> Is this at least going to be in Nevada or California?


Vegas, Nevada


----------



## systemdnb (Dec 7, 2008)

Budhisten said:


> I got ya buddy
> 
> *Threads merged*
> 
> ...


I don't know who made the mistake but this will be Griffin vs Ortiz 3.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Budhisten said:


> You're welcome!
> 
> Here's a pic of the staredown:


Ahh wtf? That is my move!

Chael is using my move on Anderson. You get in close and the tension is huge, they have no idea if you're going in for the ear, cheek or neck.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

I laughed when he went to grab the belt. :thumb02:

Can't wait for this, not been so hyped for a fight in a long time! Away to go watch NicktheFace 2's promo again.


----------



## trimco (Feb 4, 2011)

I wonder how much the UFC had to offer Silva to take this fight in Vegas.


----------



## ASKREN4WIN (Jul 12, 2011)

trimco said:


> I wonder how much the UFC had to offer Silva to take this fight in Vegas.


Uh, I wonder how much they offered Sonnen to fight in Brazil. Where he is public enemy #1.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Does Chael look a bit thicker to anyone else? seems he put on a few pounds while he had time off.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

systemdnb said:


> I don't know who made the mistake but this will be Griffin vs Ortiz 3.


Damn - how could I forget  My bad


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

I don't understand Silva at all. He looks past Chael and acts like he doesn't care, then stares intently at him when it's time to face the cameras. He did the same thing the last time they fought. 

Either act like you don't care or act like you're taking him seriously. You can't do both.


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

I like how nobody has any idea on how the fight would turn out.

the card is stacked already, loving it!

rooting for chael. 

people can hate on him as they want, but at least he's here for the fans. Silva sure can fight but it doesn't look like he cares about the fans.

Chael has balls of steel tho, saying stuff like that IN Brasil


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Champ Anderson Silva vs. Chael Sonnen (for middleweight title)
Champ Dominick Cruz vs. Urijah Faber (for bantamweight title)
Rich Franklin vs. Cung Le
Forrest Griffin vs. Tito Ortiz
Michael Bisping vs. Tim Boetsch
Renan Barao vs. Ivan Menjivar
Fabricio Camoes vs. Melvin Guillard
Khabib Nurmagomedov vs. Gleison Tibau
Dong Hyun Kim vs. Demian Maia
Riki Fukuda vs. Constantinos Philippou


INSANE!


----------



## evilappendix (Jan 4, 2007)

Pretty lame it is not going to be in Brasil now... Sonnen is such an unrepentant bastard, part of me has to like him. The other part of me however, can not wait to see him get his lights put out for being such an attention whore. Either way, I'll be tuning in so he's done his job successfully I guess... It's funny he wasn't as arrogant when Wand cornered him and told him to mind his manners more when doing promotional stuff. He must not be THAT crazy:thumb02:


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm tired of Chael's act. I hope he gets destroyed and then goes away.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

St.Paul Guy said:


> I'm tired of Chael's act. I hope he gets destroyed and then goes away.


Nah he's got his moments and he backs it up,16:51 btw is the best part of the video


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

AlphaDawg said:


> I don't understand Silva at all. He looks past Chael and acts like he doesn't care, then stares intently at him when it's time to face the cameras. He did the same thing the last time they fought.
> 
> Either act like you don't care or act like you're taking him seriously. You can't do both.


Its called mind games. Chael knows he has to face the cameras, but in the back of the mind he also knows silva's death stare is towards him.


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

LOL Chael having his way wanting no part of Brazil.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Love or hate Chael, he's gonna make each and every one of us more pumped for this fight than any other fight I can remember.


----------



## Magnataro (May 16, 2010)

Chael is the biggest king troll ever, he know's he's full of shit but yea as has been said, hype, promoting the fight, creating a buzz etc, it all makes money for him and the ufc.
Hope silva teep kicks him the **** out, like he did Belfort.


----------



## Ludinator (Mar 15, 2012)

I love Anderson but ime rooting for sonnen here, i'd love to see him beat silva and hold that belt.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

edlavis88 said:


> Champ Anderson Silva vs. Chael Sonnen (for middleweight title)
> Champ Dominick Cruz vs. Urijah Faber (for bantamweight title)
> Rich Franklin vs. Cung Le
> Forrest Griffin vs. Tito Ortiz
> ...


Guillard vs another Black belt.

LOOOL.


----------



## malice (Sep 28, 2007)

let's be honest why it isn't gunna be in Brazil. Chael Wins he likely get's shot and a riot ensues in Rio. Silva wins, Chael likely get's shot and riot ensues in Rio.


----------



## Ludinator (Mar 15, 2012)

malice said:


> let's be honest why it isn't gunna be in Brazil. Chael Wins he likely get's shot and a riot ensues in Rio. Silva wins, Chael likely get's shot and riot ensues in Rio.


Or there isnt enough hotels to ensure that 60,000 fans would have somewhere to stay.


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

Ludinator said:


> Or there isnt enough hotels to ensure that 60,000 fans would have somewhere to stay.


yea but that's not nearly as fun to state, you gotta admit.

murder/conspiracy theories are much more entertaining.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Ludinator said:


> Or there isnt enough hotels to ensure that 60,000 fans would have somewhere to stay.


I think there wasn't even hotel rooms for the fighters and UFC brass, let alone fans.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

I have a hard time believing the UFC and the city of Rio didn't know about the UN conference. That's not exactly something that sneaks up on you.


----------



## malice (Sep 28, 2007)

Ludinator said:


> Or there isnt enough hotels to ensure that 60,000 fans would have somewhere to stay.


Its called sarcasm. But seriously it's not happening in brazil bc the hotel owners would be scared of fans looting the place


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm also left with the impression that Chael is a fat bastard.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

AlphaDawg said:


> I don't understand Silva at all. He looks past Chael and acts like he doesn't care, then stares intently at him when it's time to face the cameras. He did the same thing the last time they fought.
> 
> Either act like you don't care or act like you're taking him seriously. You can't do both.


This statement is so incredibly inaccurate it's not even funny. During the interview Anderson doesn't give a crap about Sonnen. Unlike Sonnen Anderson is a professional, a gentlemen and an actual martial artist. However when posing for a stare down, it's his job to make it look interesting.


----------



## aroth242 (Jul 17, 2012)

*Agreed*



BrianRClover said:


> This statement is so incredibly inaccurate it's not even funny. During the interview Anderson doesn't give a crap about Sonnen. Unlike Sonnen Anderson is a professional, a gentlemen and an actual martial artist. However when posing for a stare down, it's his job to make it look interesting.


Silva is simply the Zen Master of the UFC. Let em talk, he'll shut em up.


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

Great to see another new poster. That being said, please don't bump threads that are nearly 3 months old. happy posting!


----------

